
From Mercury to Artemis: The evolution of the spacesuit in photos - rbanffy
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/mercury-starliner-evolution-spacesuit-ncsl718296
======
DuskStar
So they show Boeing's Starliner suit but not SpaceX's Dragon spacesuit? Seems
a little odd.

------
j-pb
Am I the only one incredibly turned off by that "photos refresh but don't
scroll" behaviour? It looks like such a neat idea in theory, but feels so
"wrong".

------
airstrike
I'm ready for mech suits. When is that happening?

~~~
rbanffy
I'm ready to go back to the office in a spacesuit ;-)

And not only for the "dress for the job you want" day.

